# Golf carts, 36 or 48 volt...help me please!



## nriley

Looking to buy a golf cart for hunting, we do not have a lot of steep hills but we have a large tract of 1737 acres. We have power at our camp, so charging is not a problem. I hear 48 volts are better, others say there's no difference. Any thoughts as to which is best, and other than 12 volts, just what is the difference?


----------



## stikslinger

some use 6 volt batteries and some use 8 volts. batteries are expensive @100 dollars each at cheapest. make sure the batteries are good. not sure which is better since both have performed fine.


----------



## K80Shooter

Just wondering...... why not go with gas?


----------



## telco guy

your EZGO carts are 36v while your club cars are 48v. I like the EZgo carts for ease of modifying and they are cheaper to do.


----------



## buckmanmike

36v vs 48v is like ford vs chev. They both perform about the same in stock form. If you want a off road cart, I would get a 36v ezgo, add 2 more 6v batteries in the bagwell, along with other required upgrades according to your cart, and cart will have much better speed, torque, and range. You will also need a 4-6" lift and larger tires(22" or taller) to be able to drive over fallen timber etc. If you haven't bought a cart yet, be sure to get a cart with a controller. Older resistor carts don't perform well when creeping around in the woods. They work fine wide open, but burn up excess energy at slow speeds by heating up the resistors.  That said, I have an old ezgo resistor cart that I upgraded to controller that can run up to 72v. It will fly, but is very heavy with all of that lead. I usually run it at 48 volts and it performs great on old logging roads, sandy soils, etc. For lots of info check out buggiesgonewild.com.


----------



## CORNFED500

so what are we doing with the two extra batteries in the bagwell on the 36 volt


----------



## ehill

*36v*

I have a 36v ezgo with 6" lift and 25" tires with a 400 amp controller and it does great in the woods.Also ezgo makes a 36v and 48v cart. They say a 48 has more torque where the 36v will go further. Just be sure that it has good batteries. Make them do a load test in each individual battery and if 1 is bad then have them replace all of them. Here is mine!


----------



## Just 1 More

ehill said:


> I have a 36v ezgo with 6" lift and 25" tires with a 400 amp controller and it does great in the woods.Also ezgo makes a 36v and 48v cart. They say a 48 has more torque where the 36v will go further. Just be sure that it has good batteries. Make them do a load test in each individual battery and if 1 is bad then have them replace all of them. Here is mine!



What year and model is yours??? I just bought  a 93 Ez-Go Marathon ,, added a 4" Jakes lift kit,, 21x9x10 tires & rims, fold down windshiled and a new paint job.. Going to get new batteries today.. the old ones work but only for a short time.


----------



## ehill

*year?*



Just 1 More said:


> What year and model is yours??? I just bought  a 93 Ez-Go Marathon ,, added a 4" Jakes lift kit,, 21x9x10 tires & rims, fold down windshiled and a new paint job.. Going to get new batteries today.. the old ones work but only for a short time.



Mine is an 05 PDS.


----------



## Ruger#3

Good advice in this thread. I bought a used one, 36V, already lifted. The batteries were ok for a while but wouldn't last as long as needed. Changed the battery cables when I installed the new batteries it really helped with the carts performance. Installing new batteries with lousy cables doesn't make much sense to me. Just another consideration when buying used.


----------



## rhbama3

I have a 99 EZ-GO 36volt. My hunting lease is very hilly and quite steep.  I replaced the stock motor with a high torque one, put in a 500 amp controller, added heavy gauge battery cables, and disconnected the lights and horn. It works well and i wanted every volt to go to motor only. I can always add a 12volt battery to the sidewell to run a light if i choose.
I do have to say that knowing what i know now, i'd have gone with a gas cart. I have to choose my battles carefully, because when the batteries run down, you are through for the day. The cost of new batteries every 4-5 years is something you really need to consider in your decision. Even the cheap ones from Wallyworld are now $80 or so. Thats $480 at minimum( for 6) and batteries are continuing to increase in price. With a set of top of the line Trojan batteries you could be looking at close to $900. 
With a gas cart if it runs out, you just add gas and you are good to go. Several muffler silencers are available.


----------



## truckguy07x

Just 1 More said:


> What year and model is yours??? I just bought  a 93 Ez-Go Marathon ,, added a 4" Jakes lift kit,, 21x9x10 tires & rims, fold down windshiled and a new paint job.. Going to get new batteries today.. the old ones work but only for a short time.



i used to have an old one just like yours but mine was gas i lifted it 6 inches put 28 inch tires on it and took the top off it was black with red racing stripes looked alright until about 6 months later the spray paint red started to fade, then traded it for a truck loved that thing though was great for everything. it could even pull my dads 4500lb car trailer slow but it got the job done.


----------

